# Goat / LGD issue...



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok so this is a little different.
Most people worry about their LGD's chasing goats etc... those things I could deal with but NO.... couldn't be that simple 

Our 18 month old Kiko Buck is in rut... not bad... he is well behaved and is in with oother bucks and no fighting etc... 

the issue...

The daggone goat is trying to constantly mate my LGD male "D". 
"D" has had it but is an excellent guardian and won't take a shot at the goat. 
I wish he would! 
So "D" will bark at him in a distinct "I am pi$$ed off knock it off" bark. The goat won't leave him alone, so "D" will try to just move away from him... but NOOOOO the goat is CHASING the dog!   Literally CHASING him through their paddock... "D" ends up going under the hay feeder to get away from him. Poor dog can't get a break.

Any ideas? 
I can train a dog but what the heck do I do with the goat?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't suppose you can move the over hormonal obviously confused   Mr. I need some from somewhere, could you?  I suppose if you could you would have done so by now. Ummmother than that, I have no clue. Poor "D"


----------

